# New Member



## Joatman (Apr 4, 2020)

Hello All,
I ran across this site when I was researching grills about a year ago. I bookmarked it and decided to check out some of the postings being I have a lot of time on my hands now. I was pleasantly surprised when I didn’t see people bashing each other with rude comments......so I decided to join. I see a lot of useful ideas here....... and I look forward to broadening my BBQ knowledge.


----------



## udaman (Apr 5, 2020)

welcome
yes this is a very good site for info


----------



## zaamy (Apr 5, 2020)

Hello,
sorry for my language, i'm french and looking for explanations on osffset reverse smoker i discovered this forum (which seems great!).
So here i am, and I can't wait to reading your advices.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 5, 2020)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Friendliest site I've been on. Much knowledge here and folks are willing to share. Welcome from SC!


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 5, 2020)

Welcome from Tennessee.  You've found a great site


----------



## RichGTS (Apr 5, 2020)

Welcome from Missouri - the search button will be your best friend, tons of great info here


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 5, 2020)

Welcome to SMF!


Joatman said:


> I see a lot of useful ideas here


... and a lot of help when you need it!!


----------



## Joatman (Apr 5, 2020)

RichGTS said:


> Welcome from Missouri - the search button will be your best friend, tons of great info here


Thanks, I’m in Missouri as well.


----------



## RichGTS (Apr 5, 2020)

Where are you at?  We live in St Charles county but with the virus going around and the boys being out of school we have been spending all of our time at the lake of the ozarks. I dont mind as it gives me more time to play with my smoker.


----------



## Joatman (Apr 5, 2020)

RichGTS said:


> Where are you at?  We live in St Charles county but with the virus going around and the boys being out of school we have been spending all of our time at the lake of the ozarks. I dont mind as it gives me more time to play with my smoker.


I’m in St Charles County too. Wish I was in the Ozarks.


----------

